# TiVo Series3 (TCD648250B) w/ Lifetime - $300



## bking1 (May 16, 2012)

I have one Series3 TiVo (TCD648250B) with Lifetime service for sale for $300 (ground shipping included).

Original box, accessories, remote, and power cable are included.

Unit is in working condition and I have never had any issues with it. It was taken out of service a couple of months ago after I purchased a Premiere Elite/XL4.


----------



## bking1 (May 16, 2012)

Price lowered to $250.


----------



## Princess9483 (May 28, 2012)

How many hours of HD can it record?


----------



## bking1 (May 16, 2012)

It will record 32 hours HD / 300 hours SD.


----------



## Princess9483 (May 28, 2012)

Do you have a wireless adapter? If you will include it then you got a deal. I would PM you but I have less than 10 posts.


----------



## bking1 (May 16, 2012)

Sorry, I do not have a wireless adapter.


----------



## Princess9483 (May 28, 2012)

Ok, will you take $235 for it?


----------



## Princess9483 (May 28, 2012)

Here is my paypal email: [email protected]


----------



## bking1 (May 16, 2012)

PM sent to email address listed above.


----------



## bking1 (May 16, 2012)

The item has been sold.


----------

